# There are two interesting herbs that might be helpful



## dahash (Oct 9, 2007)

There are two interesting herbs that might be helpful for people with depersonalization.

*Sawtooth Sage and/or Holy Basil. * Both in tinctured form. :idea:

I've learned of this recently from fellow herbalist. She said she is having great results with those two herbs.

Good luck! I hope this will help someone.


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Anything might help... I will have a look over the weekend more on theses herbs.

I wonder , and have often if Ginko would have any effect? Being that its supose to support "Healthy Brain Function" as stated on the label... I have had a big bottle sitting around since I got this DP but never have taken it.

Just the words "Healthy Brain Function" sure does temp me !

I sure can use some of that!! Just joking! Seriously though it does kind of temp me...

Anybody out there given Ginko a fair shake??

Scott


----------



## today (Jun 21, 2006)

I eat food with lots of Holy Basil in it. I bought some fresh herb, and we had some tincture around the house. I just feel pretty stoned. Maybe I need to use it longer? Perhaps it needs to be used with Sawtooth Sage?


----------

